# match play



## mcd327 (Aug 12, 2014)

The scenario; fourball match set for 5.00pm my partner is late due to traffic, about 5 mins. We proceed to play the match and we win first hole, our opponents then state they are claiming the hole due to late start. Now I have no problem with this if our opponents had brought it up on first tee, would have agreed and walked to second tee, but to then request it after losing first hole seems to me to they were at it. As far as i'm aware the match could have started with just me they didn't request that either . My question is when should the opposition state their intentions regarding late start.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum , i can't see how they could claim the hole,  tee times are usually 7/8 minute spaces , what if there had been a delay the game in front. the experts will be along shortly.


----------



## mcd327 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, but we were the only match on course. It was a club four ball knockout.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2014)

mcd327 said:



			The scenario; fourball match set for 5.00pm my partner is late due to traffic, about 5 mins. We proceed to play the match and we win first hole, our opponents then state they are claiming the hole due to late start. Now I have no problem with this if our opponents had brought it up on first tee, would have agreed and walked to second tee, but to then request it after losing first hole seems to me to they were at it. As far as i'm aware the match could have started with just me they didn't request that either . My question is when should the opposition state their intentions regarding late start.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you they were at it and annoyed at losing first hole.
 if they weren't happy to wait you could of started on your own.
hope it didn't make any difference and you gave them a right royal hammering......


----------



## Ethan (Aug 13, 2014)

In fact, they don't claim the first hole, they claim _a_ hole, so you start 1 down but still play the first.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 13, 2014)

Ethan said:



			In fact, they don't claim the first hole, they claim _a_ hole, so you start 1 down but still play the first.
		
Click to expand...

The OP's side would lose the 1st hole, not "a" hole.  They'd then carry on to the 2nd.

_6-3 - Time of Starting and Groups
a. Time of Starting 
The player must start at the time established by the Committee.
PENALTY FOR BREACH OF RULE 6-3a: 
If the player arrives at his starting point, ready to play, within five minutes after his starting time, the penalty for failure to start on time is loss of the first hole in match play or two strokes at the first hole in stroke play. Otherwise, the penalty for breach of this Rule is disqualification. 
Bogey and par competitions â€“ See Note 2 to Rule 32-1a. 
Stableford competitions â€“ See Note 2 to Rule 32-1b. _

So more than 5 mins would have been a DQ.

However in the OP's case, as you're playing fourball matchplay, you could have represented the side on your own and simply tee'd off on time.  Your partner can join you at any of the tee's throughout the round with no penalty.

_30-3 - Best-Ball and Four-Ball Match Play
a. Representation of Side 
A side may be represented by one partner for all or any part of a match; all partners need not be present. An absent partner may join a match between holes, but not during play of a hole. _

Granted, claiming the hole after you'd played it just due to them losing it is poor form, they should have done it on the tee.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 13, 2014)

Ethan said:



			In fact, they don't claim the first hole, they claim _a_ hole, so you start 1 down but still play the first.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of anyone losing 10 & 9!!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 14, 2014)

Very rare in a self organised match for the start time to be set in stone, what if you arranged 5pm and found three groups waiting on the tee? They should have stated the wish to adhere to the start time and, as has been said, you could have played the first on your own. I wouldn't have acceded to their decision!


----------



## SVB (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me - this is a club comp as part of our hobby / pass-time!!!!  I really hope this was said in jest rather than a serious claim.  

In any case, surely by their actions of playing the hole as normal they waived the right to claim it once the outcome was known?

Simon


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 15, 2014)

mcd327 said:



			The scenario; fourball match set for 5.00pm my partner is late due to traffic, about 5 mins. We proceed to play the match and we win first hole, our opponents then state they are claiming the hole due to late start.
		
Click to expand...

your opponents should have insisted that you teed off at 5.00pm and that you partner joined in when he arrived ie at hole 2 or 3.

as they waited and said nothing I would deem them to have ignored the breach of 6-3 and the score for the hole stands as played. Unless the committee set the starting time of 5.00pm on that day I take it that you, the players, mutually agreed the time so there's absolutely nothing preventing you from agreeing to tee off at 5.10pm etc; and as suggested by some posts, that's what most club golfers would do!


----------



## bigslice (Aug 18, 2014)

i thought if they are not willing to wait for your partner, you play against them until your partner turns up. assuming the format allows that. no penalty


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 18, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			your opponents should have insisted that you teed off at 5.00pm and that you partner joined in when he arrived ie at hole 2 or 3.

as they waited and said nothing I would deem them to have ignored the breach of 6-3 and the score for the hole stands as played. Unless the committee set the starting time of 5.00pm on that day I take it that you, the players, mutually agreed the time so there's absolutely nothing preventing you from agreeing to tee off at 5.10pm etc; and as suggested by some posts, that's what most club golfers would do!
		
Click to expand...

...notwithstanding this clear and correct statement of the formal 'rules-based' decision - do we not all, when agreeing a tee-time for a club match, not say something like "let's aim to tee-off about 5pm" - all parties knowing and accepting full well that life gets in the way of best intent and so no issues are had by anyone if one of a pairing is not on the tee at 5pm.

As Duncan has said, if timing was an issue for one or both of the opposition they should have put a limit on the time they can wait before starting - and if OP partner hadn't turned up by then, then off you all go without him and he can join when he arrives. 

Clearly different situation if there is a starting sheet as in that case the tee-time is absolutely defined.


----------

